# bootable USB drive?



## stinger608 (Mar 23, 2012)

Trying to find a SIMPLE frigging solution to making a bootable USfriggingB drive!!!!!

God, searching there is all this bullshit online with this program, and that frigging program and none of it is worth a shit!!!! 

Don't need no damn windows 7 crap on the drive as it will be used to flash a video card. 

Simple is the solution here, so if you ya got something that works shoot it my way.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 23, 2012)

needs to be set as FAT32 and I use the HP boot utility or the old school way of the CMD window

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/SoftwareDescription.jsp?swItem=MTX-UNITY-I23839


----------



## elemelek (Mar 23, 2012)

http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/46707-ms-dos-bootable-flash-drive-create.html

Need something like this^?


----------



## Law-II (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi

go here http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/browse.php?c=21

grab- HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool - v2.1.8 & Windows 98 System Files

click Primary Download unzip the files to a folder on your HDD; make sure your USB Memory stick is attached to your PC; open HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool v2.1.8 ; select Creat a DOS startup disk/ select: using DOS system files located at: (these are the files you have just downloaded): browse to the files in win98boot; then start the process

hope this helps

atb (all the best)

Law-II


----------



## parelem (Mar 23, 2012)

in dos:

diskpart
list disk
select disk #   //where # = your usb drive
create partition primary
select partition 1
set active
format fs=fat32 label="whatever"


----------



## Norton (Mar 24, 2012)

Law-II said:


> Hi
> 
> go here http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/browse.php?c=21
> 
> ...



^^^ This. I use these tools to setup my flash drives for mobo BIOS updates. Works perfectly fine. Follow the prompts and you're all set


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 24, 2012)

Law-II said:


> Hi
> 
> go here http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/browse.php?c=21
> 
> ...




Thanks to everyone that replied!!! I actually used this link and it worked great. 

What I was doing was attempting a flash on a GTX465 PNY video card. Thanks to the above link I was able to get the bootable USB flash drive, and successfully flashed the 465 to a full blown 1280mb GTX470.


----------

